# Eat poop



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

Coco is 5 months and eats her own poop the vet tries forbide on food that didn't work he said to change food to a more digestable food I use diamond dry for small breed puppy's so I change to NOW dry dog food I brings coco to dog classes and the instructor said put pineapple in her food to help that didn't work I been reading and I came up with another food 

Natural choice small breed puppy any old her of that


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ugh, Piper is a poop eater and I have tried a variety of things and not had much luck. A lot of puppies grow out of it but Piper never has. I have had the most success with adding a tablespoon of pumpkin to their food (then she doesn't immediately try to get it but will sometimes still eat it). Unfortunately, the only thing that works is to be on vigilant poop patrol and pick up immediately.


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you I am always on guard but at least it only hers I have to worry about


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree about the pumpkin.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My perfect boy in every other way, Augie, is a poop eater too. Vigilance with immediately picking up the poop is what we have to do here. He was going after the duck poop too, but I have noticed this spring that he is leaving that alone much better. He used to stand and wait behind Finn, for it to come hot and fresh 'from the oven'. Most disgusting.


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

Is that fresh and blended or chunk pumpkin


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I used libby's 100% canned pumpkin. Don't use the pumpkin pie mix because that has spices mixed in. pure pumpkin.


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

One spoon????


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

"hot from the oven" Ewwwwwww.


I have a poop eater as well. Always seems to be worse in the winter for some reason. I just go with the hypervigilant poop patrol and don't let them have a chance to snack.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I really don't measure. I just scoop out a dollop. Jack eats 1/2 cup of dry food so maybe I get him a rounded teaspoon-ish. His poop is still firm.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wsavio said:


> One spoon????


We use Libby's too and I give them one tablespoon each with dinner.

I'll never forget the time I caught my beautiful little girl with her mouth near the butt of her best friend Zoey while she was pooping for a "hot from the oven" snack. Ugh, the absolute worst!!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Wsavio said:


> Coco is 5 months and eats her own poop the vet tries forbide on food that didn't work he said to change food to a more digestable food I use diamond dry for small breed puppy's so I change to NOW dry dog food I brings coco to dog classes and the instructor said put pineapple in her food to help that didn't work I been reading and I came up with another food
> 
> Natural choice small breed puppy any old her of that


Ive heard pumpkin in the food makes it less tempting when it comes out the other end.

Our vet suggested spraying poop with bitter apple spray. Or peppers if that doesn't work-he said that taught his dog not to eat poop.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I have poop eaters as well. Its disgusting. Best approach is pick it up quick. You all are calling it hot from the oven... when they are waiting behind.. I call it getting some soft serve. Nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's different for every dog. Cash was a fierce poop eater. We once watched him twist into a pretzel to get it on the way out before we could swoop it up. We changed him to bison because of his allergies and a pleasant side effect was he stopped eating his poop. 

I don't suggest you start with bison cause it is very expensive (we were feeding commercial raw to begin with) But I think it was upping his good digestible protein and avoiding his allergens. you may want to try grain free kibble or try the commercial raw. We have tested this theory several times with Cash, when I have gotten fed up with the cost, I would feed him Jasper's chicken, after 3 weeks each time he would start eating his poop again. last fall Nature's Variety stopped making the Bison we used to use... we switched to the lamb... luckily, he is still poop eating free.


----------

